# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Driver hybrid servo hss có chạy dc moto 8n của hbs ko

## Kedoithay

Em có 2 bộ driver của hhs. Em hỏi ngu tí là nó có chạy dc với motor 8n của leadshine không? Em thấy 2driver của 2 thằng này khá giống nhau

----------

cuong

----------


## suu_tam

Thử thôi.
Yên tâm không hỏng đâu. Chỉ có chạy được hoặc không chạy được thôi.

----------

Kedoithay

----------


## Kedoithay

Khổ nỗi em ko có motor để thử bác ạ. Bác nào đã thử rồi thì chia sẻ em với

----------


## Fusionvie

Sao bác không mua step của HSS luôn cho nó đồng bộ

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Khổ nỗi em ko có motor để thử bác ạ. Bác nào đã thử rồi thì chia sẻ em với


Chạy được bác với điều kiện là bác bắt thêm cái encoder rời loại 1000 xung/vòng đầu ra dạng linedriver em đang dùng 1 bộ cho trục x hbs86h+ động cơ zise 57 chị na dòng động cơ tối đa 4a. 
Cái hình này là em thử gắn encoder rời cho động cơ 57 đồng bộ nhưng không dùng encoder của nó chạy được nên em mới mua thêm driver hbs86h lắp vào nó chạy cũng ngon như thường.

----------


## hminhtq

> Chạy được bác với điều kiện là bác bắt thêm cái encoder rời loại 1000 xung/vòng đầu ra dạng linedriver em đang dùng 1 bộ cho trục x hbs86h+ động cơ zise 57 chị na dòng động cơ tối đa 4a. 
> Cái hình này là em thử gắn encoder rời cho động cơ 57 đồng bộ nhưng không dùng encoder của nó chạy được nên em mới mua thêm driver hbs86h lắp vào nó chạy cũng ngon như thường.


Cụ chụp em hình cái encoder dx ko ạ

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Cụ chụp em hình cái encoder dx ko ạ



Đây bác model: e40s6-1000-6-l-5

----------


## suu_tam

> Khổ nỗi em ko có motor để thử bác ạ. Bác nào đã thử rồi thì chia sẻ em với


Trời ạ em tưởng bác có bộ cộc lệch lên mởi hỏi.
Chứ chưa có thì mua bổ xung cho cùng bộ để chắc cú.

----------


## cuong

đâu ai bán lẻ đâu

----------

